# Pocket Hole question



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm in the middle of putting together a multi purpose table (outfeed/assembly/planer table) and I ran across an unexpected issue I was hoping someone could help me out with. 
I am using inch and half thick maple stock ( two - 3/4" pieces glued up) as stretchers between the table legs. I'm using the Kreg pocket hole system to join the stretchers together and according to Kreg, I need to be using 2 1/2" fine thread screws when joining 1 1/2" thick stock together. Well, that's the dilemma right there. No one makes a 2 1/2" fine thread screw (at least that I can find) as I can only find coarse thread screws. Should I just use the biggest fine thread screw I can find which is 1 1/2" and use that setting on the Kreg jig or do you think I could get away with using the 2 1/2" coarse thread screws but applying some wax to the screw first?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

could you use the shorter hardwood screws, but from each side? double up because they are smaller? Ive had splitting issues when using the wrong screws with my kreg so I dont go there anymore.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

i have adjusted my setup to accommodate shorter screws. You should be able to move the pocket so you get enough thread into the piece you are attaching the stringer to. Use screws on both sides of the stringer.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Use the correct length screws in the coarse thread. Set the clutch on your drill so as not to strip the screws.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too would just use the coarse thread screws and get them tight, but not so tight as to strip out the threads or the head.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

There are companies out there that make 2-1/2in fine thread pocket screws-my company stocks them from Midwest Fastener. I'm not sure if there is a hardware store near you that uses Midwest for their bolts and screws, but they would be able to order them. Most stores use Hillman as their supplier and they don't have the correct screw, so it might take some hunting to find a store.

Otherwise, if you are gluing the joint, as well, I would think that TBW's suggestion of 1-1/2 screws from both sides is as good as any. Use the 3/4 stock setting on the jig so you get as much depth as possible.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Quote from Kreg's Site.

"Why is there not a fine-thread screw longer than 1 1/2"?

We do not offer a fine-thread screw longer than 1 1/2" due to the fact that fine-thread screws have a smaller diameter and have the tendency to break off in harder woods. If you are working with hardwoods thicker than 1 1/2", you can set your jig up for 3/4" and use the 1 1/2" fine-thread screw. This will give you almost 1" into the mating piece, creating a strong joint."

Glue it and all concerns are resolved.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

In that situation I use deck screws.


----------

